# Przyczyny spadku popularności Gentoo na distrowatch

## rofro

Wiem że któryś raz jest to pytanie stawiane, ale może teraz ktoś chce ma nowe wnioski.

Na początek link http://distrowatch.com/stats.php?section=popularity

jak można zobaczyć gentoo nieustannie spada w popularności.

----------

## Qlawy

moim zdaniem rozproszenie developerów, ilość devów spadła z 200 do ~50 (aktywnych), ponadto starsze emerge (czyli nie 2.2) strasznie długo potrafi mielić.

Tak naprawdę to jest chyba kilka czynnik wpływających na osłabienie pozycji gentoo, nie tylko to co wyżej, możnaby chyba znaznaczyć kazdy punkt tej ankiety. Gentoo to specyficzna dystrybucja i trzeba ją lubieć. Jest kilku developerów którzy nie mają gentoo obecnie zainstalowanego, ba nie mają nawet linuksa na domowym komputerze. 

Miałem kilka innych przemyśleń ale w trakcie pisania uciekały szybciej niż zdążyłem je napisać, a z tego co napisałem wyszła biedna bardzo wypowiedź   :Confused: 

----------

## Poe

w sumie wszystko na raz + bonusy. jak zostało wspomniane, rozproszenie devów. do tego, skończyla się "moda" na Gentoo, zostali ci, co po prostu polubili to distro. Do wielu dotarlo, że kompilacja daje niewielki wzrost wydajności w porównaniu z tym ile się traci na samą kompilację. ok, system lepiej jest dopasowany do potrzeb usera, łatwiej jest dodawać potrzebne składniki niż ich się pozbywać. poza tym, niewątpliwie brakuje w Gentoo jakiejś błyskotliwej filozofii, jakiejś innowacji. wygląda tak, jakby zarząd Gentoo dalej trwał te kilka lat wcześniej, uważając ze nasze distro jest superqlmadafaka i bije wszystkich na głowę. brakuje takiej jakiejś świeżości. już samo ukazywanie się nowych "wersji" gentoo jest tego wyznacznikiem. nie chodzi mi tutaj ile faktycznie wnosi do systemu nowa wersja, bardziej mam tu na mysli taki aspekt filozoficzny - "ocho, mamy 2008.0, 2008.1, 2008.2, niedługo 2009.0, potem pewnie 2009.1, to znaczy, że distro żyje, będzie mi działać, jest popularne, używają go ludzie, więc będzie z kim o tym pogadać" itp itd, przykładów można mnożyć mnóstwo. brakuje też promocji. zobaczcie, Ubuntu można znaleźć teraz wszędzie. w domach, w firmach, powoli zaczyna się dziać tak, że mówisz linux, ktoś myśli ubuntu. pomimo wielu wad, pomimo, że jest to wolny i toporny system ludzie go używają namiętnie. ubuntu dobrze się wypromowało. może, gdyby odświeżyć choćby logo, www, ogólny design, zrobić wersję kde/gnome/xfce specjalnie dla Gentoo, która bylaby ładna itp, popularność by wzrosla. jednak czy tak naprawdę tego chcemy? zależy nam na popularności i 100 milionach userów? jakby nie patrzeć, tego rownież chcemy - dużo userów -> dużo devów, dużo pomysłów, dużo akcji, dynamizm rozwoju itp. 

gentoo przestaje byc konkurencyjne. ilość plusów powoli zrównuje się z minusami, albo inaczej. kiedyś gentoo mialo więcej plusów niż inne distra. teraz inne distra wzięły sie do roboty i gonią (i przeganiają) gentoo. taka jest niestety prawda, drodzy Państwo.

pozdrawiam

----------

## acei

A może po prostu za mało klikamy na distrowatch. :Smile: 

Gdy wydawane były wersje 2008.0 skoczyliśmy w tygodniowych rankingach do pierwszej dychy, a teraz w miesięcznych jesteśmy w trzeciej.

----------

## gall

Zbyt mała ilość developerów. Zbyt wolny rozrost dystrybucji. To w sumie jedyne co mi przychodzi na myśl. Reszta dla mnie jak najbardziej na plus.

A tak ogólnie z tego co wiem (od osób które przeszly z gentoo na inne distro) ludzie zaczynają bardziej doceniać prostotę. Nudzi ich kompilacja wolą wszystko mieć na tacy ładnie . . . szybko . . . bezstresowo.

Jeśli gentoo nie wprowadzi wersji uproszczonej/ułatwionej to liczba użytkowników nie dość że nie wzrośnie to gwałtownie spadnie.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ludzie lubią numerki, wystarczy popatrzeć jak ubunciarze (skoro już o Ubuntu wspomnieliście  :Wink:  ) spuszczają się nad każdą nową edycją, ilu z nich reinstaluje system, żeby zobaczyć jak działa nowe wydanie... 

A ile nowych numerków/wydań miało ostatnio Gentoo? Opóźnione 2008, odwołanie wyjścia 2008.1...

Dodatkowo wykruszyli się już ci, którzy myśleli, że graficzny instalator to będzie rewolucja, która ułatwi im początek z Gentoo.

Niedawno padło gentoo-wiki (co za wstyd):

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo-Wiki recently had it's database lost; this is the rewrite of the site.

 

 czyli zbiór świetnych przypisów uzupełniających dokumentację Gentoo, z których korzystali też użytkownicy innych dystrybucji.

Widać, że Gentoo podupadło, a to co podupada również zniechęca tych o "słomianym zapale".

Poza tym pamiętajcie, że niekoniecznie to co najpopularniejsze jest też najlepsze  :Wink:  Gentoo na moich komputerach ma się zupełnie dobrze. 

A samo distrowatch nie musi być miarodajne i wiarygodne, czy warto wierzyć komuś, kto wypisuje takie bzdury:

 *Quote:*   

> Believe me, there are many very sensitive people visiting DistroWatch who would be offended by the name of your distro.

 

(wspominając sprawę z Ubuntu Satanic Edition i już pomijając nikłą wartość tej "edycji" ).

----------

## cinek810

Sam powoli zaczynam odchodzic od gentoo, dziala jeszcze na laptopie mojej mamy i ma sie dobrze. 

Ja pewnego dnia postanowilem sprobowac czegos nowego, padlo na arch linux-a, zainstalowal sie szybko, nie mialem w zasadzie żadnych problemow. Okazalo sie, ze zarzadzanie pakieami jest podobne jak w gentoo - oczywiscie nie mozna wszystkiego dokladnie dopasowac flagami, ale tez jak chcialem np. szybko napisac jakis program z openmp nie musialem rekompilowac gcc

Gentoo nie rozwija sie, nie pojawiaja sie w nim nowe idee. Mysle ze warto gdyby w portage pojawila sie mozliwosc instalacji tego samego pakietu z binarek lub kompilacji byloby lepiej, jesli chce sie tylko zobaczyc jak cos dziala, albo potrzebuje szybkiego rozwiazania problemu paczki sa niezwykle przydatne.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## wielokropek

Mnie zniechęcił brak kilku programów w portage i coraz dłuższe oczekiwanie na pojawienie się ebuildów nowych wersji. O ile dobrze pamiętam kiedyś nowe wersje pojawiały się w ~x86 niemal natychmiast a nieznalezienie czegoś w portage graniczyło niemal z cudem.

Dystrybucję mogłoby ożywić coś w rodzaju archlinuksowego AUR - repozytorium użytkowników. Brakuje developerów - wykorzystajmy społeczność. Myślę, że wiele osób chciałoby zostać takimi "developerami na 20 minut" (sam w AUR opiekuję się trzema PKGBUILDami). A tak, ebuildy gniją na bugzilli...

Naprawdę szkoda, by Gentoo umarło - to najciekawsza dystrybucja jaką znam!

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

> Dystrybucję mogłoby ożywić coś w rodzaju archlinuksowego AUR - repozytorium użytkowników.

 

Przeciez sa i to nie mało! Na tym forum można znaleźć kilka, nawet na naszym polskojezycznym!

----------

## wielokropek

To jednak nie to samo, co AUR.

----------

## lazy_bum

Odnośnie samego tematu, to jak dla mnie jest jakiś sztuczny problem. Sam zaglądam na DW może dwa razy na rok i ciągle widzę Sabayon wyżej niż Gentoo, mimo, że mają tam aż 10 developerów. Wniosek: trzeba odchudzić Gentoo z developerów i wtedy skoczy w górę!

Wniosek 2: Nie zaglądać na DW.

Wniosek 2a: Jak już ktoś nie może żyć bez DW, to "trzeba klikać, klikać, klikać". (;

Wniosek 3: Jeżeli brakuje jakiegoś nowego pakietu to zgłaszać buga lub dodawać się do CC istniejącego. Czasem warto tam zaglądać, bo nie zawsze jest tak, że to _lenistwo_ developerów blokuje jakiś pakiet, chociaż czasem można odnieść takie wrażnie (przy tej okazji chciałbym serdeczenie pozdrowić team games ;).

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

> Dystrybucję mogłoby ożywić coś w rodzaju archlinuksowego AUR - repozytorium użytkowników. Brakuje developerów - wykorzystajmy społeczność. Myślę, że wiele osób chciałoby zostać takimi "developerami na 20 minut" (sam w AUR opiekuję się trzema PKGBUILDami). A tak, ebuildy gniją na bugzilli...

 

AUR to coś w stylu sunrise? Użytkownik tworzy ebuild, developer sprawdza? Jeżeli nie, to tak jak wspomniał Lord_Raven, overlayów jest cała masa.

----------

## cinek810

@lazy_bum: Wydaje mi sie, ze spadek popularnosci gentoo jest jednak rzeczywisty, i distrowatch pokazuje po prostu co sie dzieje. Jedynm z najmocniejszych elementow dystrybucji jest (mam nadzieje, ze jeszcze jest) duza grupa użytkownikow i to forum. Jesli popularnosc spadnie, gentoo moze po prostu umrzec..

Trzeba zmian, nowych pomyslow, moze nawet decyzji troche popularyzujacych bez wiekszych zmian w distro. Ludzie korzystajacy z Linux-a to w duzej mierze eksperymentatorzy, lubia co jakis czas uczyc sie czegos na nowo.. :)

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## BeteNoire

Slackware - najstarsze żyjące distro - nie umarł to i Gentoo nie umrze.

----------

## wielokropek

 *Quote:*   

> AUR to coś w stylu sunrise? Użytkownik tworzy ebuild, developer sprawdza? Jeżeli nie, to tak jak wspomniał Lord_Raven, overlayów jest cała masa.

 

Właśnie nie, to zupełnie coś innego. Przede wszystkim istnieje tylko jedno AUR, więc nie trzeba tej całej masy overlay'ów dodawać robiąc coraz większy bałagan. PKGBUILDów również nikt nie sprawdza - pakiety kompilujemy na własną odpowiedzialność, możemy przed skompilowaniem przejrzeć ich zawartość (są prostsze w budowie od ebuildów). W razie czego, AUR posiada system komentarzy, dzięki któremu można ostrzec innych.

Oczywiście, nie jest to rozwiązanie bezpieczne, jednak chyba lepiej mieć możliwość kompilacji niezaufanych PKGBUILDów, niż w ogóle nie mieć programu w repo. Takie podejście nie wymaga wielu nakładów ludzkich.

Dodatkową zaletą systemu AUR, jest możliwość obserwacji popularności PKGBUILDów, za pomocą głosowania. PKGBUILDy, które są najbardziej popularne wchodzą do repozytorium community - są kompilowane przez developerów.

Więcej szczegółów: http://aur.archlinux.org/

----------

## psotnik

Według mnie:

- dokumentacja, brakuje screen'ow tak jak np w dokumentacji CentOS czy FreeBSD, taki uklon w strone nowych

- wiki getnoo do padu to byla kopalnia wiedzy teraz szwankuje

- w gen2 powinny zostac wprowadzone pakiety rpm lub deb na zasadzie obsludzi przez portage, moze flaga dzieki ktorej istniala by mozliwosc szybkiej instalacji binarek, faktycznie teraz kompilacja raczej zniecheca nie fascynuje, a na dual utra cos tam core i tak optymalizacja przecietnego usera jest mierna. Juz sama obsluga binarek, instalacji przez poczatkujacego usera linuxow to dla niego wyzwanie. Na serwerach to juz masakra, postawic gentoo i oddac admina  :Smile:  tak powaznie rekompilacja czasami jest zbyt czasochlonna gdy cos sie wali i dlatego mam duzy dylemat czy Gentoo czy moze jednal CentOS postawic.

- strona gentoo.org wedlug mnie mowi "facet gdzie ty sie pchasz, tu tylko wjazd dla zawodowcow", ludzie lubia wodotryski, ktore zachecaja do pracy a nie odstraszaja.  Pomysl z tuningiem, skorka dla popularnych X jest bardzo ciekawy, np taki susel ma (lub mial) swoje charakterystyczne KDE.

- developerzy hmmm raczej caly ruch opensource ma teraz jakies trudnosci, mam takie odczucie nie wiem czym poparte..... ale w gen2 brakuje mi przywodcow i swiezosci spojrzenia na distro.

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> Według mnie:
> 
> - dokumentacja, brakuje screen'ow tak jak np w dokumentacji CentOS czy FreeBSD, taki uklon w strone nowych 

 

A jakie screeny byś chciał? W Gentoo większość robi się w konsoli po co jej robić zdjęcia?  :Razz: 

A wracając do głównego wątku to w ankiecie zaznaczyłem ostatnią opcję, sam osobiście na Distrowatch byłem może ze 2 razy przez 4 lata mojej fascynacji Linuksem, jak dla mnie jest to całkowicie niemiarodajny system.

Oczywiści zgrzyty i utrata developerów też się jakoś na tym odbiła, ale wchodząc codziennie na forum widzę masę ludzi i tak powinno być  :Smile: 

----------

## bartmarian

Moim skromnym zdaniem wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

- strata gentoo-wiki

- mniej developerów

- brak czegoś a'la ubuntu do binarnej instalacji po której mogę zacząć zmieniać flagi

padło mi serwerowe gentoo (2004.3 ?) - dysk, trudno, co się dało odzyskałem, nie było

nic ważnego, ale zainstalowałem opensuse a za kilka dni będzie tam centos, mam czas

na instalację gentoo, ale mi się nie chce. Binarny start (np dwie wersje serwer/desktop)

i nie zawracał bym sobie głowy innymi dystrybucjami. Więcej "gotowego", bo ludki to lenie,

i to żaden przytyk (chyba że samemu sobie).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## p1c2u

Jest to prosty związek przyczynowo skutkowy. Oparcie się głównie na kompilacji pakietów -> wyspecjalizowane distro -> mniejsza popularność -> mniejszy ruch społecznościowy > mniej zmian w distro

Imho rozwój idei binhostów i równoległy rozwój z kompilacją zapoczątkowałbym wzrost popularności.

PS Czy istnieje w ogóle jakaś "mapa drogowa" dla Gentoo, gdzie jest zawarty kierunek rozwoju distro?

----------

## gall

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Slackware - najstarsze żyjące distro - nie umarł to i Gentoo nie umrze.

 

Ten optymizm . . .  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Po jaka cholere wam w Gentoo pakiety? Czym by wtedy Gentoo roznilo sie od innych dystrybucji? Poco by wtedy zostawać przy Gentoo? Wedlug mnie wprowadzenie pakietów bylo by zabojstwem dla naszej dystrybucji.

pakiety = (brak USE + brak kompilacji)

a wiec brak tego czym gentoo sie wyroznia na tle innechy!

----------

## Riklaunim

- Niezbyt pochlebne wpisy na blogach

- Wojny między deweloperami wyszły poza dystrybucję + wspomniany spadek ich ilości

- Nadmierne skomplikowanie niektórych elementów dystrybucji?

Pojawił się Archlinux na szerszą skalę i jako dystrybucja ciągła może bezpośrednio rywalizować z Gentoo, ale nie dla wszystkich - jako że nie oferuje wersjonowania pakietów (wyboru jaką wersję chcemy mieć) plus aktualizacje mogą boleć (czy też np. z czasem wejdzie Python 3.X jako domyślny). Z drugiej strony oferuje szybką instalację.

----------

## sebas86

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> a wiec brak tego czym gentoo sie wyroznia na tle innechy!

 

Głównym elementem wyróżniającym Gentoo jest możliwość łatwego mieszania softu z różnych gałęzi, a nie możliwość przebudowania systemu ze źródeł. Paczki binarne nie wymuszają braku możliwości przekompilowania tego co chcemy (zdaje mi się, że mylisz prekompilowane paczki z tymi stricte binarnymi oznaczonymi postfiksem -bin).

Też chętnie zobaczyłbym prekompilowane pakiety, bo:

* szybciej się testuje nowy soft

* łatwiej przywrócić fragment systemu po nieudanym eksperymencie (ktoś kiedyś ratował system pozbawiony, jednego z podstawowych elementów?)

----------

## Lord_Raven

Wedlug mnie potega Gentoo sa flag USE, dzieki ktorym mozemy dostosowac system do wlasnych potrzeb. Paczki na to nie pozwola

----------

## canis_lupus

IMHO duzy wpływ na popularność mają stare pakiety w portage. Jak zaczynałem przygode z gentoo (~5 lat temu) to to była naprawdę świeża dystrybucja. Teraz pół roku nie mogę sie doczekac na gimpa i jego zależności w stabilnej gałęzi. To tylko jeden przykład.

Drugie to błędy w portage. Znam przynajmniej 2 osoby które zrezygnowały z gentoo po sławetnym e2fsprogs.  IMHO nie są nam potrzebne binarne pakiety bo wtedy z Gentoo zrobi się Ubuntu, ale stabilne i systematyczne aktualizowanie oprogramowania w portage. W portage stabilne kadu to 0.4.3, podczas gdy uzywane normalnie jest juz 0.5.0 a nawet 0.6.0. Poruszałem wieloktornie takie problemy na forum i zawsze słyszałem tylko że jak mi sie nie podoba to sam mogę zająć sie drzewem. Niestety nie jestem programistą jak pewnie niemała część użytkowników Gentoo, ale takie teksty raczej nie zachęcaja do pozostania przy Gentoo.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## garnus

Najwyżej stanie się archem. Ubuntu używam na laptopach i dzięki wiedzy zdobytej na gentoo dopasowałem sobie tą wielce krytykowaną dystrybucje do własnych potrzeb. Faktem jest, że wiele osób zrezygnowało z gentoo na rzecz archlinux'a bo nie trzeba wszystkiego kompilować a różnicy w wydajności nie ma. Niestety zalety gentoo, czyli możliwość dostosowania go do własnego sprzętu i potrzeb, przy dzisiejszych core "duach, quadach itp" są nieodczuwalne dla zwykłego użytkownika. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Qlawy

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  W portage stabilne kadu to 0.4.3, podczas gdy uzywane normalnie jest juz 0.5.0 a nawet 0.6.0. Poruszałem wieloktornie takie problemy na forum i zawsze słyszałem tylko że jak mi sie nie podoba to sam mogę zająć sie drzewem.

 

Problem z kadu jest dość smieszny, cla jako opiekun net-im nie jest zainteresowany kadu, nie używa go i nie ma motywacji do napisania ebuilda dla nowego kadu (czy jakoś tak), ponadto dużo ludzi z których opiniami się spotkałem chcą monolitczyne kadu, ewentualnie góra 2-3 pakiety, a nie tak jak jest teraz ponad 70. Pisałem ebuilda dla nowego kadu, 0.6.5, ale chyba nie mam na tyle wiedzy i doświadczenia w pisaniu ebuildów aby napisać tego do kadu, monolitycznego. Arachnist również pisał ebuilda, ale padł szybciej niż ja, z jakiego powodu? Proponuję spytać jego, ja nie wiem.

 *garnus wrote:*   

> Niestety zalety gentoo, czyli możliwość dostosowania go do własnego sprzętu i potrzeb, przy dzisiejszych core "duach, quadach itp" są nieodczuwalne dla zwykłego użytkownika.

 

trochę to inaczej działa. W archu widziałem kosmiczne zależności, np VIM wymagał... Xorga   :Shocked:  chyba nie o to chodzi! Poza tym, akutalizacje archa bolą, przykład: komputer mojej siostry nie jest akutalizowany od kilku miesięcy (ma archa) ponieważ kde4 weszło jako głowne do repo, a wtedy nie nadawało się jeszcze do normalnego użytku. Podobnie jest z innymi pakietami archa. Ktoś pisał, że PKGBUIlDy są prostsze niż ebuildy, no kwestia sporna, ja się w nich nie bardzo mogłem ogarnać jak przyszło mi w nich coś pozmieniać. 

Wrócę jeszcze do wypowiedzi garnus'a i dostosowaniu, ja np nie lubię się z GTK a wiele programów bardzo namiętnie ma w zależnościach wspomniane GTK jeśli mu się tej flagi nie wyłączy, a po co mi GUI ktróego nigdy nie użyję? Zeby zajmować miejsce? Zwiększać ilość pakietów w world? Nie, ja podziękuję.

Gentoo zwolniło to fakt, mam nadzieję, że przyśpieszy i będzie ponownie tak świeże jak kilka lat temu. Ale samo takie się nie stanie..

----------

## gall

Dla ludzie faktycznie zainteresowanych tą wersją chyba nie jest aż tak wielkim problemem dodanie kadu z laymana?

Kadu 0.6.5 layman/roślin

----------

## bartmarian

a ja dalej swoje, leniwy jestem, a to muszę kadu z laymana dodać, a to aktualizacja wymaga

ode mnie rozwiązania blokujących się pakietów, a leń to leń, chciałbym system w którym

mogę pogrzebać jak w gentoo a jak go "zostawię bez opieki" czyli włączam aktualizację,

mam coś jak swoje ubuntu no i żeby nie instalował się tydzień - dlaczego ? tylko dlatego,

że w domu mam 6 działających tux systemów, dwa serwery i cztery desktopy z których

korzystają żona, dzieci (wiedzą że redmont to niezła konsola go gier i odrabiania lekcji z szkoły,

bo tylko na ms działają ćwiczenia z CD), jeżeli miałbym z 6szt gentoo się bawić w domu...

binarny start z podstawowymi flagami (pewnie, jakie to te podstawowe ?  :Razz:  ), linia serwer i desktop,

i mogę z powrotem wracać, a gdy będę chciał zamieszać w systemie, to wtedy mam niezastąpione flagi

use, opcje kompilatora, wybór na wyborami.

Pozdrawiam

PS czy istnieje jakaś przeszkoda techniczna aby gentoo było zarówno binarne i kompilowane ?

aktualizacja z binarki, gdy flagi się zgadzają, kompilacja, gdy namieszałem i po prostu trzeba...

----------

## psotnik

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Według mnie:
> 
> - dokumentacja, brakuje screen'ow tak jak np w dokumentacji CentOS czy FreeBSD, taki uklon w strone nowych  
> 
> A jakie screeny byś chciał? W Gentoo większość robi się w konsoli po co jej robić zdjęcia? 
> ...

 

Zerknij do dokumentacji FreeBSD lub CentOS. Dla zielonych s swiecie linuxa to duza pomoc, nawet dla osob ktore maja ubuntu, susla itp graficzne dystrybucje.

ps Kilka razy padlo stiwerdzenie ze jest malo devow i czesto pakiety sa nie aktualne, moze w takiej sytuacji zamknac lub ograniczyc do minimun rozwoj niektorych architektor gentoo a skupic sie na amd64 (tak na marginesie powinna ona sie nazywac x86_64, bardzije obiektywna nazwa ) i x86.

----------

## Riklaunim

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *canis_lupus wrote:*    W portage stabilne kadu to 0.4.3, podczas gdy uzywane normalnie jest juz 0.5.0 a nawet 0.6.0. Poruszałem wieloktornie takie problemy na forum i zawsze słyszałem tylko że jak mi sie nie podoba to sam mogę zająć sie drzewem. 
> 
> Problem z kadu jest dość smieszny, cla jako opiekun net-im nie jest zainteresowany kadu, nie używa go i nie ma motywacji do napisania ebuilda ...

 

I dlatego Gentoo spada, jak i Linuks nie odnosi znaczących zwyżek. Jeżeli chce się oferować jakiś produkt, to trzeba zająć się także sprawami ważnymi dla użytkowników, a nie tylko tym co interesuje programistów. Przejechało się na tym KDE4 i podobnie dzieje się w Gentoo i co po niektórych projektach opensource  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> dlaczego ? tylko dlatego,
> 
> że w domu mam 6 działających tux systemów, dwa serwery i cztery desktopy z których
> 
> korzystają żona, dzieci

 

I z taką ilością nie pomyślałeś żeby zrobić własny binhost?

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> PS czy istnieje jakaś przeszkoda techniczna aby gentoo było zarówno binarne i kompilowane ?
> 
> aktualizacja z binarki, gdy flagi się zgadzają, kompilacja, gdy namieszałem i po prostu trzeba...

 

Pewnie ilość kombinacji jest największym problemem. USE, CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS, LDFLAGS, CHOST... Na pewno znalazł by się sposób aby to wszystko połączyć, tylko ile miejsca i czasu marnowałyby te wszystkie paczki? (i jakie przygotowywać? Wszystkie czy tylko "najpopularniejsze"?) Można też iść w drugą stronę - binhost, który miałby USE z jednego (np. desktop) profilu + jakieś "sane *FLAGS" (np. -march=i686 lub pentium2, bo chyba można założyć, że _niewielki_ odestek Gentoo userów ma coś słabszego ;), tylko ile osób by z tego korzystało?

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> I dlatego Gentoo spada, jak i Linuks nie odnosi znaczących zwyżek. Jeżeli chce się oferować jakiś produkt, to trzeba zająć się także sprawami ważnymi dla użytkowników, a nie tylko tym co interesuje programistów. Przejechało się na tym KDE4 i podobnie dzieje się w Gentoo i co po niektórych projektach opensource ;)

 

+1.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problem z kadu jest dość smieszny, cla jako opiekun net-im nie jest zainteresowany kadu, nie używa go i nie ma motywacji do napisania ebuilda dla nowego kadu (czy jakoś tak), ponadto dużo ludzi z których opiniami się spotkałem chcą monolitczyne kadu, ewentualnie góra 2-3 pakiety, a nie tak jak jest teraz ponad 70. Pisałem ebuilda dla nowego kadu, 0.6.5, ale chyba nie mam na tyle wiedzy i doświadczenia w pisaniu ebuildów aby napisać tego do kadu, monolitycznego. Arachnist również pisał ebuilda, ale padł szybciej niż ja, z jakiego powodu? Proponuję spytać jego, ja nie wiem.

 

No własnie o tym mówię. Mnie nie interesuja prywatne preferencje deweloperów. Jeśli jakis kmiot opiekuje sie net-im to powinien opiekować się całym, jeśli nie to znaczy ze się do tego nie nadaje. Mówisz tutaj o pisaniu ebiuldów - nie jestem programistą. 

Co do laymana to próbowałem coś kiedyś z jakiegoś zainstalowac i było z tym więcej kłopotów niż to wszystko warte. Kadu kompiluje ze źródeł dostepnych na stronie. Tzn kompilowałem  bo najnowszej wersji uz nie jestem w stanie na stabilnym gentoo skompilowac bo wymaga cmake w jakiejśtam wersji której w Gentoo oczywiście nie ma.

----------

## mziab

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Tzn kompilowałem  bo najnowszej wersji uz nie jestem w stanie na stabilnym gentoo skompilowac bo wymaga cmake w jakiejśtam wersji której w Gentoo oczywiście nie ma.

 

```
echo dev-util/cmake >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## bartmarian

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I z taką ilością nie pomyślałeś żeby zrobić własny binhost?
> 
> 

 

jeden serwer to i686

drugi serwer to phenom x86_64

moj desktop phenom x86_64

żony desktop jak mój

laptop (desktop i686)

desktop dziecka to "jakieś" core 2 duo (nie pamiętam, ale intel)

Jak mówiłem lenistwo, miałbym wymienić sprzęt na jednakowy, czy utrzymywać różne wersje ?

i po co ? skoro mam ubuntu (albo to co z niego zostało po dadaniu innych repo) i centos,

poza tym ja wcale nie walczę o słuszność zrobienia z gentoo binarnej dystrybucji

ale idea binarnej + możliwości "łatwego" grzebania w flagach mi się podoba, a tu przykład:

używam LMS'a, potrzebuję saslauthd z obsługą szyfrowanych haseł w mysql, nie znalazłem

żadnej dystrybucji, która to posiada (a gentoo ma  :Smile:  )

----------

## canis_lupus

 *mziab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo dev-util/cmake >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Przeczytałeś co napisałem? Doskonale wiem jak można odmaskować cmake, ale staram się trzymać stabilnej gałęzi. Niestety ta się koszmarnie starzeje.

----------

## SlashBeast

No jak to stable, jak wszedzie, Ty widzial co do dzisiaj siedzi w stabilnym Debianie, Redhat Enterprise Server czy CentOSie?

----------

## gall

@canis_lupus: Najpierw może zadaj sobie pytanie czy chcesz nowe paczki czy stabilną architekturę. A co do laymana to nie wiem kiedy go sprawdzałeś ale działa naprawdę dobrze.

----------

## canis_lupus

To jak to jest że w innych dystrybucjach pakiety już sa uznane za stabilne a w gentoo nie?

Owszem, chcę mieć stabilne distro, ale nie zabytkowe. Może ogólnie przyjąć zasadę że pakiety wchodza do stabilnej gałęzi nie wczesniej jak po roku - bo a nuż coś się znajdzie...

Edit: To co zrobili z Zend'em to jakies nieporozumienie jest. Jak można Usunąć coś z portage?!

```
eix Zend

[D] dev-php5/ZendFramework

     Available versions:  1.5.1 [m](~)1.7.0 [m](~)1.7.2 {doc examples minimal}

     Installed versions:  1.6.0(08:08:57 2008-09-10)(-doc -examples -minimal)

```

----------

## mziab

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Doskonale wiem jak można odmaskować cmake, ale staram się trzymać stabilnej gałęzi. Niestety ta się koszmarnie starzeje.

 

Chciałem po prostu zwrócić uwagę, że to trochę sztuczny problem. Owszem, opieszałość w stabilizacji niektórych pakietów czasem irytuje. Tu cię rozumiem. Ale z technicznego punktu widzenia nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby te pakiety odmaskować, byle z głową. W tym przypadku chodzi o jeden pakiet. Rozumiem, że w przypadku odmaskowywania np. całego GNOME albo KDE jest już mniej pięknie, ale cóż... taki już urok tej dystrybucji  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

A tam jak dla mnie, stare ebuildy w stabilenj wersji to nie jest powód braku popularności Gentoo.

Debian pod tym względem przebija Gentoo, można powiedzieć że wersja stabilna Debiana to prehistoria nie oszukujmy się i jakoś mu to na złe nie wychodzi.

----------

## cielak

a ja trzymam się jeszcze Gentoo z dwóch powodów: 

pierwsze primo) dlatego, że posiada IMHO najlepsze forum

drugie primo) tak sobie ładnie wszystko poustawiałem, że nie chce ruszać, bo działa i nie chce mi się przenosić

----------

## quosek

cielak - podobnie mysle - dlatego nawet nie chce mi sie eksperymentowac z innymi dystrybucjami (chociaz instalujac siostrze Kubuntu mile sie zdziwilem jak szybko i sprawnie da sie postawic desktopa)

a co do laymana - wg. mnie ma olbrzymi minus - najczesciej w repozytorium nie ma samego kadu, czy innego softu ktory mnie interesuje - jest tam jeszcze od groma innego smiecia, ktorego nie chce (maly problem jezeli to nowe aplikacje, gorzej jezeli nowsze wersje czegos co mam - bo mi na sile probuje to zaktualizowac - a ja nie chce ... chce tylko to male, biedne, monolityczne kadu)

----------

## lazy_bum

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> No własnie o tym mówię. Mnie nie interesuja prywatne preferencje deweloperów. Jeśli jakis kmiot opiekuje sie net-im to powinien opiekować się całym, jeśli nie to znaczy ze się do tego nie nadaje.

 

1. Regulamin pkt 1

2. Nie wiem czy jest jakaś gałąź portage, którą opiekuje się jeden "kmiot". Szczególnie tak różnorodna jak net-im. Bo niby jak ma się nią opiekować, powiedzmy, turek, skoro są tam komunikatory "lokalne" np. gadugadu czy inne China-gadu?

3. Faktem jest, że sytuacja z kadu jest lekko bez sensu.

Pozwolę sobie zacytować:

```
14:56 < lazy_bum> cla: Bumpnij kadu. :P

14:56  * lazy_bum hides.

14:56 < cla> Napisz ebuild.

14:56 < shpaq> cla: to Ty jesteś devem

14:56 < en0x> kadu ssie

14:56 < cla> Ale nie interesuje mnie akurat kadu, z którego nie korzystam.

14:57 < shpaq> cla: to oddaj to komuś

14:57 < cla> Nikt nie chce wziąć.

14:57 < cla> Pytałem się całego net-im.

14:57 < lazy_bum> To wywalcie.

14:57 < lazy_bum> Skoro nikt tego nie chce.

14:57 < cla> Ja w nim nie jestem, a dostałem kadu w spadku po mkayu.

14:57 < cla> ;]

14:57 < shpaq> trza było nie brać

14:58 < cla> Bo mkay obiecał pomagać. :(
```

Czyli tak - w portage jest kadu, dla którego nie widać szansy na "apgrejd". Pewnie nie zostanie wyrzucone z portage, bo przecież "jest i działa". Błędne koło? Jakieś rozwiązanie na pewno się znajdzie, np. usunąć z drogi cla. :P

Swoją drogą ciekawe ile jest więcej takich pakietów "ktoś mi to oddał, ale ja tego nie chcę i będę olewał". Kolejny kulejący (w portage) net-im to ekg2. Następna ciekawostka z kręgu polskich imów: libgadu - w portage jest wersja 1.8.0 z dziurą, bug o tym wisi już ponad dwa miesiące z "deadlinem" 40 dni....

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

>  *mziab wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> echo dev-util/cmake >>/etc/portage/package.keywords
> ```
> ...

 

Nowe kadu i tak by nie trafiło od razu do stable, więc ja bym nie narzekał na takie pierdoły jak dodanie keyworda do jednego pakietu... Chyba, że jesteś zwolennikiem modelu stable w stylu "OMFG!!! KDE4.0 wydane, wrzucamy do stable!!!".

PS. Log z rozmowy o kadu jest lekko ocenzurowany, jednak celowo zostawiłem wypowiedź użytkownika "en0x" aby pokazać jego niesamowity wkład w rozwój dyskusji i społeczności.

@quosek

Widzisz, to nie takie proste. Powiedzmy, że chcesz graficzny komunikator foo i konsolowy bar. Mając "specjalizację" overlayów możesz mieć np. repo _tylko_ z nowszym foo lub _tylko_ z nowszym bar, ale oba zależą dodatkowo od pakietu foobar, który np. jest w jakiejś-tam-wersji w... portage, bo ma go w zależnościach barfoo - jeszcze inny pakiet dostępny w portage. Wtedy masz trzy wersje foobar, bo każdy overlay ma swoją i jeszcze portage. Możemy jeszcze założyć zmianę API między wersjami foobar itp. itd. Rozwiązaniem tego byłoby pewnie upchanie wszystkiego w portage, ale wiadomo jak wygląda możliwość realizacji takiego pomysłu.

----------

## quosek

to mozna wprowadzic kolejna flage do make.conf: czy wzystko w overlayach jest zamaskowane, czy nie

i dodatkowy plik konf, ktory umozliwia odmaskowac (cos w stylu packaga.unmask, package.mask)/zamaskowac pakiety danego/danych overlayow

dzieki temu ustawiam sobie flage na false (czyli wszystko zamaskowane), dodaje overlaya przez laymana np roslina, w package_overlay.unmask wpisuje, ze pakiety net-im/kadu-* z overlaya gdzie zaladowalem roslina sa odmaskowane

----------

## gall

Takim problemem jest przeniesienie ebuila z laymana roślina to głównego drzewa gentoo?

----------

## Qlawy

 *gall wrote:*   

> Takim problemem jest przeniesienie ebuila z laymana roślina to głównego drzewa gentoo?

 

to już wymaga ręcznej integracji, a jak ktoś tu wyżej pisał "jest leniwy", mnie to rybka bo takie przenoszenia sam robię i jestem zadowolony, jedyny minus takiej zabawy -> sync drzewa == wywalenie dodanych ebuildów. Ale jest i na to obejście, można kopiować te pakiety które są interesujące do lokalnego overlaya.

Swoją drogą muszę sprawdzić czy layman nie potrafi zaktualizować tylko danej kategorii z overlaya, to było lekarstwo na problem quosek'a

----------

## quosek

wlasnie - problem zaden z recznym przeniesieniem pakietow z laymana do lokalnego repozytorium poza ..... aktualizacja... trzeba pamietac, sprawdzac (grrrrr)

@Qlawy - jakbys znalazl taka opcje opisz ja  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zostawcie tego laymana, wiekszosc overlayow jest na svn czy git'cie, mam sobie wlasny overlay o nazwie foo, tam skrypt sam mi aktualizuje pakiety czy tez cale drzewa z innych overlayow, bez laymana, prosty skrypt w stylu cd /root/overlays/foo/ && svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/app-text/ app-text, dziala super.

@quosek, to powinno zalatwic Twoj problem.

Nie uzywam laymana, bo go nie lubie, recznie z jego pliku wyciagam adresy do repozytoriow danego overlaya i pobieram to co potrzebuje z niego.

----------

## canis_lupus

A nie sądzisie że to wszystko powinno ładnie działac bez takich komplikacji?

----------

## quosek

no wlasnie - powinno

glowny problem (wg mnie) jest taki, ze juz sie nie chce ...... kiedys potrafilem kompilowac przez tydzien jadro tak by miec je jak najlzejsze, wybijajac wszystko co niepotrzebne (jaderko monolit), moglem dlubac dniami by ustawic jakas pierdolke, a teraz po prostu juz sie nie chce

coraz wiecej osob chce miec system ktory dziala (ja - ze "starosci", mlodsze pokolenie ? oni przeciez sa wychowani na klikalnych interfejsach, niie wiedza co to DOS, Windows 3.11 [nie mowiac o 2.0] i konfiguracji takich sprzetow. Po prostu chca by wszystko dzialalo OUT OF BOX, ew pare graficznych konfiguratorow.)

Z drugiej strony gentoo na serwery sie srednio nadaje. Jacys przeciwnicy tej teorii ? Jezeli tak to prosze pokazac mi duze wdrozenie na Gentoo - brak (przynajmniej ja nie slyszlaem). Wszedzie te RedHaty, Solarisy, .... 

A czemu jezeli tak narzekam nadal siedze na gentoo ? z lenistwa - kiedys je ladnie skonfigurowalem, wiem jak dziala. Nie mam juz czasu na eksperymentowanei z czyms innym. Dziala - fajnie, gorzej jak przestanie ....

ps. zeby nie bylo - filozofia Gentoo nadal mi sie bardzo podoba, wole konfigurowac w plikach tekstowych niz przez graficzne gui, ale czasami mam juz dosyc problemow "egzystencjonalnych" - brak aktualnych pakietow, dlugo wiszace bugi, itd

----------

## canis_lupus

Mnie się nadal chce. Świadomie wybrałem takie a nie inne distro, ale jak twórcy rzucaja mi kłody pod nogi to mi sie to przestaje podobać.

----------

## gain

juz wlasnie mialem zakladac nowy temat wylewac smutki i pisac: "Dlaczego, dlaczego, dlaczego ... to kadu jest takie stare w portage" ale widze ze inni byli szybsi :) 

wracajac do Kadu to boli mnie to okropnie ze tak wlasnie jest :(

----------

## lazy_bum

Można odnieść wrażenie, że największym problemem Gentoo jest.... brak kadu. Tylu fanów, a na bugzilli nie widać prośby o dorzucenie 0.6.5 do portage? Może jednak nikomu nie zależy?

@canis_lupus, quosek

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą muszę sprawdzić czy layman nie potrafi zaktualizować tylko danej kategorii z overlaya

 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zostawcie tego laymana, wiekszosc overlayow jest na svn czy git'cie, mam sobie wlasny overlay o nazwie foo, tam skrypt sam mi aktualizuje pakiety czy tez cale drzewa z innych overlayow, bez laymana, prosty skrypt w stylu cd /root/overlays/foo/ && svn co http://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/app-text/ app-text, dziala super.

 

Nawet jakby layman potrafił to robić, to trzeba by mu zapewne przygotwać jakąś "listę" tego co ma synchronizować i z jakich overlayów. Równie dobrze można sobie taką listę upchać do synchronizuj-dla-mnie-odpowiednie-galezie-roznych-overlayow.sh i uruchamiać od czasu do czasu. Wymaga to jednak pewnego wysiłku, więc pewnie to porada zupełnie nieprzydatna. <-; Chyba, że layman miałby się stać nakładką na portage i ściągać sobie potrzebne mu pakiety na zasadzie zależności, kompilować, instalować, w międzyczasie jeszcze herbatę przynieść...

----------

## SlashBeast

Chcecie syncowac wybrane galezie a problemem jest napisac 3 linijkowy skrypt sh ktory bedzie z svna pobieral je, moze warto pomyslec o migracji na Ubuntu?

----------

## Qlawy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Chcecie syncowac wybrane galezie a problemem jest napisac 3 linijkowy skrypt sh ktory bedzie z svna pobieral je, moze warto pomyslec o migracji na Ubuntu?

 

albo na windowsa, tam jest kilka komunikatorów podobnych do kadu i w ogóle jest prawie fajnie

----------

## sebas86

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> albo na windowsa, tam jest kilka komunikatorów podobnych do kadu i w ogóle jest prawie fajnie

 

Prawie, bo nie można przekompilować nawet jądra.  :Embarassed: 

A tak na serio, to nie przepuszczałem, że może być tak źle. Do tej pory miałem klapki na oczach, jak coś wyleciało, lub dostałem hard maską po twarzy to wyjaśnienie proste: program nierozwijany, jak paczka kilka rewizji w tył: dev nie ma czasu klepać ebulida do każdego snapshota. A potem to już lenistwo i przyzwyczajenie (jak coś się dzieje dość powoli, łatwo to przeoczyć).  :Sad: 

Tylko przesiadać się nie mam ochoty i pewnie wielu jest takich. Szczerze mówiąc to nawet wolałbym w razie czego, postawić jeszcze raz Gentoo po "weekendach", niż bawić się w inne dystrybucje, które mają swoje upierdliwości w stylu znikające ustawienia i innych rzeczy, które przewala automat.

----------

## tilk

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Chcecie syncowac wybrane galezie a problemem jest napisac 3 linijkowy skrypt sh ktory bedzie z svna pobieral je, moze warto pomyslec o migracji na Ubuntu? 
> 
> albo na windowsa, tam jest kilka komunikatorów podobnych do kadu i w ogóle jest prawie fajnie

 

Prawie robi dużą różnice ja tam sądzę że przejściowe problemy są dla Gentoo i będzie dobrze chcecie mieć kadu-0.6.5 usiąść spróbować napisać ebulida ja tak zrobiłem dla znajomej której lapkiem się opiekuję nie musi się udać że zadziała za pierwszym razem a ilu jest tu wśród nas ludzi którzy napewno dali by sobie radę z pisaniem ebulidów zamiast narzekać Koledzy na wszystko i na wszystkich zabierzcie się do roboty:) (przepraszam za dygresję mam nadzieję że nikogo nie uraziłem)

i omijajcie szerokim łukiem "distro w"   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pryka

Nie wiem, ja tam zostanę przy Gentoo, do czasu, aż nie daj boże zostanie zarzucone(chyba bym umarł)

Na samą myśl, że miałbym się zaczynać użerać z jakąś inną "automatyczną" dystrybucją biorą mnie drgawki. Ktoś już pisał tak i ja go popieram, że wolał bym przesiedzieć weekend i postawić na nowo Gentoo niż testować i poznawać na nowo inne distro, moja klawiatura by tego nie przeżyła xD

----------

## Belliash

A mowilem kiedys zeby stworzyc alternatywe dla portage... nie bylo chetnych do pomocy  :Razz: 

----------

## tilk

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> A mowilem kiedys zeby stworzyc alternatywe dla portage... nie bylo chetnych do pomocy 

 

a jaką alternatywę chcesz stworzyć? możesz jaśniej:)

----------

## XianN

 *quosek wrote:*   

> to mozna wprowadzic kolejna flage do make.conf: czy wzystko w overlayach jest zamaskowane, czy nie
> 
> i dodatkowy plik konf, ktory umozliwia odmaskowac (cos w stylu packaga.unmask, package.mask)/zamaskowac pakiety danego/danych overlayow
> 
> dzieki temu ustawiam sobie flage na false (czyli wszystko zamaskowane), dodaje overlaya przez laymana np roslina, w package_overlay.unmask wpisuje, ze pakiety net-im/kadu-* z overlaya gdzie zaladowalem roslina sa odmaskowane

 

Jesli uzywasz paludisa, to problem jest bardzo latwy do rozwiazania. Na przykladzie kadu to bedzie jakos tak (jakos, bo chwilowo nie mam paludisa, wiec pisze na zywca:P):

/etc/paludis/package_mask.conf:

```
*/*::roslin
```

/etc/paludis/package_unmask.conf:

```
net-im/*::roslin
```

I po krzyku  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

XianN

----------

## Belliash

 *tilk wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   A mowilem kiedys zeby stworzyc alternatywe dla portage... nie bylo chetnych do pomocy  
> 
> a jaką alternatywę chcesz stworzyć? możesz jaśniej:)

 

chce? kiedys chcialem... choc moze kto wie.....

A chodzilo oto, aby stworzyc cos jakby 'overlaya' ktory moglby zastapic /usr/portage, w ktorym bylyby wszystkie pakiety niezbedne do postawienia systemu, oraz te ktorych w portage nie ma + profile, eclassy.... Tak by nie bylo potrzeby korzystania z innych overlay'i a wszystko bylo w 1...

----------

## ucho

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> A tam jak dla mnie, stare ebuildy w stabilenj wersji to nie jest powód braku popularności Gentoo.

 

Dla mnie jest. Właśnie po padzie dysku (oczysiscie czarna seria seagate baracuda.11) pozostało mi tylko gentoo i jak widzę, że najnowsze Netbeans w portage to 5.5 to nie zachęca to do pozostania przy distro.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *ucho wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   A tam jak dla mnie, stare ebuildy w stabilenj wersji to nie jest powód braku popularności Gentoo. 
> 
> Dla mnie jest. Właśnie po padzie dysku (oczysiscie czarna seria seagate baracuda.11) pozostało mi tylko gentoo i jak widzę, że najnowsze Netbeans w portage to 5.5 to nie zachęca to do pozostania przy distro.

 

```
roslin ~ $ eix netbeans

* dev-util/netbeans

     Available versions:

        (0)     3.6-r1

        (5.5)   5.5.1 5.5.1-r1

        (6.5)   ~6.5-r4
```

....

----------

## unK

Stwarzacie sobie jakieś sztuczne problemy. "Stablina gałąź" w Gentoo to abstrakcyjne pojęcie stworzone na potrzeby distro. W 99% przypadków pakiety zostają uznane za stabilne, kiedy zostają wypuszczone ich stabilne wersje przez developerów. Do arch w Gentoo pakiety wchodzą, jeżeli miesiąc nie było dla nich żadnych bug reportów (czy jakoś podobnie, tu nie jestem pewny). Jeżeli kiedyś pakiety wchodziły "niemal natychmiast" do arch to pewnie była wtedy inna polityka stabilizacji. A narzekanie, że ktoś nie może skompilować kadu, którego w portage nawet nie ma, używając cmake z arch jest po prostu śmieszne. Formalnie Gentoo nie supportuje mieszania gałęzi, tzn. takie rozwiązanie może działać, ale wcale nie musi (blokujące się pakiety, niespełnione zależności etc.). Gdyby najnowsze kadu weszło do ~arch, to też byłoby narzekanie "nie dość, że muszę dodać kadu do ~arch, to jeszcze cmake! paranoja, zmuszają do używania niestabilnej gałęzi!"?. A gdyby specjalnie dla danego użytkownika cmake zostało z miejsca wrzucone do arch, chociaż nie byłoby to zgodne z polityką stabilizacji, to już byłby uśmiech na twarzy i "no, Gentoo to fajne distro"? Genialnie. Rozumiem, że nowi użytkownicy mogą być zaskoczeni "ostatnimi" wersjami pakietów w Gentoo, bo defaultowo są na arch i zazwyczaj nie ogarnęli jeszcze całej tej sprawy z keywordami, maskowaniem etc., no ale bez jaj. Równie wielkim problemem jest brak najnowszego kadu, który można rozwiązać poprzez instalację laymana i dodanie jednego overlaya, ale lepiej pisać o tym elaboraty na forum, co przecież zajmuje o wiele mniej czasu niż w/w czynności ;)

Odnośnie całej sprawy distrowatch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-723965-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

A odnośnie kompilacji, że kiedyś niby było widać różnicę, a teraz nie (nie wiem, mi niby Gentoo działał szybciej niż Arch, ale na standardowych flagach, a eksperymentowanie z CFLAGS kończyło się spowolnieniem/zepsuciem sytemu) to należy zauważyć, że teraz, w dobie procesorów dwu/czterordzeniowych z kolei czas kompilacji przestaje mieć znaczenie, bo jest na tyle krótki, że nie powinien przeszkadzać.

----------

## Belliash

 *unK wrote:*   

> należy zauważyć, że teraz, w dobie procesorów dwu/czterordzeniowych z kolei czas kompilacji przestaje mieć znaczenie, bo jest na tyle krótki, że nie powinien przeszkadzać.

 

kup mi taki procesor... najlepiej i7...

----------

## rofro

Era procesorów czterordzeniowych się zaczyna, ale na desktopach.

Na laptokach już są core 2 duo, całkiem wydajne, ale kompiolacja na laptopie może skracać żywotność maszyny.

Dodatkowo zaczął się szał na netbooki, które nie mają wydajnych procków.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *rofro wrote:*   

> ale kompiolacja na laptopie może skracać żywotność maszyny.

 

Ale Ty bzdury opowiadasz, laptop to nie jest jednorazowa maszynka do golenia by po paru bardziejszych użyciach się popsuć.

----------

## sebas86

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ale Ty bzdury opowiadasz, laptop to nie jest jednorazowa maszynka do golenia by po paru bardziejszych użyciach się popsuć.

 

Nawet głupia bateria dostaje po tyłku od temperatury jeśli lapek ma źle rozmieszczone elementy, a ta potrafi się długo utrzymywać na wysokim poziomie podczas kompilacji. I o ile sam procek może coś takiego spokojnie przetrzymać, ze względu na materiał, myślę, że np. sama sekcja zasilania, wszelkie kondensatory, itp., itd., dostają ostro w kość.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dostają w kość, a jaki tego efekt? Dalej wszystko dziala. Jak Ci sie nie rozpuszcza laminat na mobo w laptopie, to znaczy, ze nie specjalnie przeszkadza mu wysoka temperatura. Jak wam jednak dalej przeszkadza to, ze podczas kompilacji temeperatura jest spora, zeskalujcie sobie procesor do 800MHz to pewnie w ogole nie bedzie sie wam grzal sprzet, objawi sie to spowolnieniem kompilacji, jak bedzie dla was teraz za wolno to moze czas pomyslec o binarnej dystrybucji?

----------

## tilk

nie wiem ja na lapku zawsze pod tył podkładam książkę by powietrze go opływało druga rzecz to wyciągam baterię i jadę na zasilaczy ale nic nie poradzimy że są ludzie uważający że instalacja Gentoo psuje maszynę  :Smile:  dobre   :Razz:   :Laughing: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyciągając baterie pozbawiasz się zasilania awaryjnego w czasie padu prądu, po co to robisz? By nie zużyc baterii? Ogniwa Li-Poly i Li-Ion nie mają efektu pamięci, nie lubią też być rozładowane do zera, bardzo żle to na nie działa, może znacząco zmniejszyć ich pojemność lub nawet uszkodzić je.

----------

## Raku

O spadku zainteresowania gentoo IMO może świadczyć taki fakt:

Regularnie przeglądam polski dział f.g.o. i polskie forum archlinuksa. Jeszcze rok temu, tu był istny nawał postów, na forum archa - pustki. Od dłuższego czasu zauważam, że sytuacja się odwróciła - to na polskim forum archa jest większy ruch niż tutaj. Nie oceniam poziomu i tematyki dyskusji tam i tu. Chodzi o samo wrażenie - tu jakby życie zamierało, a tam się powoli rozwija.

Wydaje mi się, że gentoo straciło znacznie na popularności, a przynajmniej nie zyskuje już takiej rzeszy fanów jak dawniej.

----------

## bartmarian

w jaki sposob mozna dowiedziec sie ile jest aktualnie zaistalowanych, dzialajacych kopii

gentoo-systemu ? czy mozna spodziewac sie masy krytycznej ilosci kopii przy ktorej dev

przestana w_ogole rozwijac dystrybucje ? moze sa znane komus liczby ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Lord_Raven

Piszecie ze coraz mniej ludzi wypowiada sie na forum. Wydaje mi sie ze ten stan rzeczy może byc spowodowany jakościa samej dystrybucji. Na formu głownie wypowiadają się ci co maja jakiś problem i ci ktorzy pomagaja rozwiazać ten problem. Sek w tym ze ostatnio liczba tych problemów diametralnie spadla, przynajmniej w moim przypadku. Jeszcze rok czy dwa lata temu rożnorakie problemy pojawialy sie czesto przy aktualizacjach pingwina. Teraz jest tego znacznie mniej. Nie ma problemu nie ma o czym pisac.

----------

## jodri

Lord_raven: to nie do konca tak. Najwiekszy ruch na forum generuja swiezo upieczeni uzytkownicy Gentoo. To my jako bardziej doswiadczeni udzielamy im porad. Wynika z tego, iz brakuje nam doplywu nowych milosnikow Gentoo. Druga sprawa, iz sporo stalych forumowiczow przechodzi na rzecz Archa.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *jodri wrote:*   

> Lord_raven: to nie do konca tak. Najwiekszy ruch na forum generuja swiezo upieczeni uzytkownicy Gentoo. To my jako bardziej doswiadczeni udzielamy im porad. Wynika z tego, iz brakuje nam doplywu nowych milosnikow Gentoo.

 

Lub nauczyli się czytać dokumentację... :-P

----------

## bartmarian

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Lub nauczyli się czytać dokumentację... 

 

albo działa im "szukaj"

w każdym razie moc obliczeniowa komputerów rośnie, za parę lat gentoo będzie się z kde

kompilować tyle co instalacja ubuntu (ubuntu w tym czasie pobierze poprawki)  :Smile: 

----------

## siano

Jakoś nikt nie zwrócił uwagi na to, że w ciągu tych paru lat, od kiedy żętó było na linuksowym Panteonie, zmieniła się nieco grupa docelowa i zapotrzebowania juzerów.

Jakieś 5 lat temu Linuks był dla pasjonatów, devów, administratorów. Wybór był dość ograniczony, a to, co wprowadziło sobą żętó - swoistą rewolucją.

Każdy, kto chciał zacząć przygodę z Linuksem słyszał wciąż jedno - chcesz się nauczyć jak działa system - get gentoo!

A teraz?

Linuks wchodzi na desktopy, do szkół, firm. Nikt tam nie będzie się pałował z flagami, portage i Bór wie czym jeszcze. Ludzie ponadto szukają tanich alternatyw dla Windowsa (ileż na popularności zyskał w Polsce Linuks, odkąd policja nawiedziła kilka osiedlowych lanów? :Smile: ). Jest więc rzeczą zrozumiałą, że wybierają to, co jest łatwe i przyjemne. 

Ktoś wcześniej wspomniał o dobrym marketingu Ubuntu. Dokładnie o to chodzi. Mi nikt płytki z żętó nigdy nie przysłał. Mało tego, drukowanie Handbooka swego czasu zabilo mi drukarkę ;p

----------

## rofro

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> w każdym razie moc obliczeniowa komputerów rośnie, za parę lat gentoo będzie się z kde
> 
> kompilować tyle co instalacja ubuntu (ubuntu w tym czasie pobierze poprawki) 

 

Nie umiem sobie wyobrazić, że kompilacja jest szybsza niż binarki.  Przecież gentoo ściąga całe pakiety i je kompiluje, w tym czasie ubuntu kopiuje z cd pakiety i dociąga poprawki. Dodatkowo jeśli przejdą na dociąganie tylko zmian w plikach jak conary to będzie jeszcze szybciej.

z tego postu wynika http://gentooexperimental.org/~patrick/weblog/archives/2009-01.html, że gentoo ma dużo lepsze narzędzia dla pakietów, a ubuntu/debian marketing.

----------

## gall

Ze względu na adres to chyba mało obiektywne . . .

----------

## Raku

 *rofro wrote:*   

> z tego postu wynika http://gentooexperimental.org/~patrick/weblog/archives/2009-01.html, że gentoo ma dużo lepsze narzędzia dla pakietów, a ubuntu/debian marketing.

 

z tego postu wynika też brak wiedzy jego autora na temat apta i debiana. Np. a2enmod wcale nie zmusza do klepania całych nazw modułów. Ja korzystam z bash_completion i nie muszę nic klepać - samo się dopełnia.

Z kilkoma rzeczami należy się jednak zgodzić - debian i apt czasami mogą wkurzyć (ale chyba tak jest z każdą dystrybucją i jej narzędziami).

----------

## quosek

z drugiej strony apt jest super rozwiazaniem  :Wink:  nawet majac Slackware uzywalem tylko apta

----------

## tilk

i słynny tekst przewodni apta  *Quote:*   

> nie mam mocy super krowy

  to już kwiestia co komu i dlaczego odpowiada ja mam gentoo już grubo 2,5roku i będę miał Gentoo wczoraj migracja na 64bity kompilacja GCC 

```
chu-chu tilk # genlop -t gcc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Tue Jan 27 04:25:48 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r2

       merge time: 34 minutes and 44 seconds.

```

 chyba nie jest to długi czas idzie przeżyć a co mam wzamian wszyscy dobrze wiem system na maksa dopasowany do siebie do swoich potrzeb

----------

## canis_lupus

Sa jeszcze 2 rzeczy: 

1. gentoo-wiki zniknęło

2. forum gentoo praktycznie nie działa.

----------

## unK

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> forum gentoo praktycznie nie działa.

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## canis_lupus

nie pokazuje Ci się "Too many connections. Please try again later" ?

Ja musze czasami 7-10 razy F5 wciskać żeby mi sie wątek załadował...

----------

## SlashBeast

Wina Twojego browsera, nie kombinowales w firefoxie z pipelingiem i innymi magicznymi przespieszaczami? Na czystym konfigu firefoksa napewno juz tak nie bedzie.

----------

## sebas86

Też to mam a nic nie zmieniałem... jednak jakieś większe, bądź mniejsze grono odwiedza to forum. Jeszcze zależy od pory dnia i szczęścia.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Kilka różnych komputerów, kilka łącz, między innymi Neostrada, aster, cyfronet (bezpośrednio). Różne przeglądarki. Z tego co wiem to nie tylko ja tak mam.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie po wywaleniu .mozilla/firefox przeszlo to sie pojawiac, teraz gdy mam jeszcze squida na localhoscie ani razu nie pojawil mi sie ten komunikat.

----------

## rivivarius

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> nie pokazuje Ci się "Too many connections. Please try again later" ?
> 
> Ja musze czasami 7-10 razy F5 wciskać żeby mi sie wątek załadował...

 a czy to nie jest przypadkiem zwiazane z tym: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498301.html ?

----------

## Aktyn

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wyciągając baterie pozbawiasz się zasilania awaryjnego w czasie padu prądu, po co to robisz? By nie zużyc baterii? Ogniwa Li-Poly i Li-Ion nie mają efektu pamięci, nie lubią też być rozładowane do zera, bardzo żle to na nie działa, może znacząco zmniejszyć ich pojemność lub nawet uszkodzić je.

 

Akumulatory w laptopie powinny mieć zabezpieczenia przed rozładowaniem do zera. Więc bez obawy, za to nie lubią być przechowywane w stanie pełnego naładowania. Efektu teoretycznie nie mają, w praktyce warto na kilkanaście cyklów rozładować je do 2,8-3V czyli prawie zera.

A teraz co do tematu, nie wiem co to distrowatch, a na forum zaglądam sporadycznie, a jeszcze bardziej sporadycznie pisze ze względu na totalna ortografie, a właściwie jej brak. No czasu też nie zawiele.

Jeżeli gentoo w ogóle traci na popularności, to imho z powodu bardziej dopracowanych innych distr. Ja na gentoo jestem już nie pamiętam od kiedy, bo po prostu działało tutaj najwięcej rzeczy. Prawie wtedy chciałem się brać sie za "linuks from sratch". Teraz z powodu innych zajęć już bym się nie wziął. Gentoo 64 bitowego używam coś 3 lata, i nie zamierzam bez jakiegoś ważnego powodu tego zmieniać. Nie robie też updatów zbyt często. Statystycznie co 7 miesięcy. Głównie jak pojawiła sie nowa wersja jakiegoś oprogramowania. Ale kto wie, może inne lepiej dzialajace distro powstrzymało by mnie przed uzywaniem gentoo.

Miałem trzy poblemy ostatnio, z jednym se poradziłem, jeden wyczytałem na forum, a trzeci wygląd tak: poprawiono w którymś kernelu obsługe mojej karty TV, jednak transode trza było dać z niestabilnej gałęzi, inaczej nie działało. Do tego kodeki x264 też z niestabinej, choć z tego co widze lepiej kodują, bo poprzednie dawały coś duży plik wynikowy. Ino emerge avidemux chciał downgradwoać x264. Ale ustawiłem mu USE="-x264" i po kłopocie. Ale mam go bez pełnego wsparcia dla tychże kodeków.

W gentoo jest duża przejżystość, aczkolwiek ostatnio jak bawiłem się z kompami, to wkurzył mnie fakt numerowania kart sieciowych, no i nie pamietałem gdzie to się ustawia interfejsy, a dostępu do sieci nie ma, to dopaliłem to z mojego starego skryptu. I to mi się podoba w gentoo.

Na codzień wszystko działa, wystarczy nie kupować kart ati i nie mnożyć sobie problemów. A mam niechęć do jakichkolwiek konfiguratorów.

Myśle że gentoo nigdy nie będzie miało licznych użytkowników, a to za sprawą że przydaje się tutaj odrobine większa znajomość co się dzieje w systemie. Choć nie jest to jakieś wielce skomplikowane, wystarczy czytać uważnie dokumentacjie, ale wymaga troche obycia z czasem dla tych co nie maja ku temu jakoś weny. A czy marketing, to nie wiem, ja o ubuntu wiem z tego forum.

A.... wkurza mnie tutejsza wyszukiwarka, jak klepne polskie znaki.

----------

## rofro

To ja może odniosę się jeszcze do dw.

Nie wiem czy miarodajne jest distrowatch, ale jakieś tam pojęcie daje. Był w przeszłości incydent z freespire http://www.osnews.com/story/15726/Freespire_Tampering_with_DistroWatch_Statistics_. Jednakże Google trends pokazuje że Gentoo było nad dzisiejszymi najpopularniejszymi dystrybucjami do drugiego kwartału 2005 (oprócz fedory):

http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu%2C+opensuse%2C+mint%2C+fedora%2C+gentoo&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0. Co jednak ciekawe openSUSE jest pod Gentoo, a na dw na drugiej pozycji.

----------

## Crenshaw

1. nie mam problemow z gentoo

2. w przypadku gdy 1. jest nieprawdziwe to potrafie sobie sam poradzic, wiec nie wchodze na forum czesto

3. gentoo-wiki duzo stracilo po awarii

4. kadu mnie nie interesuje ;P

5. dalsza automatyzacja emerge w celu np. radzenia sobie z blockerami bylaby ok

i najwazniejsze:

6. bugzilla jest dla ludzi, jesli chesz zeby cos zostalo zrobione zglos i pomoz. Jesli widac ze buga obserwuje duzo ludzi i cos sie dzieje to predzej czy pozniej znajdzie sie ktos kto przygarnie paczke. Startujac nawet od gownianej wersji ebuilda mozna po pewnym czasie kolektywnie dojsc do wersji ktora zostanie wrzucona do portage  :Smile: 

----------

## canis_lupus

O ile zostanie wrzucona a nie utknie gdzieś w czyimś overlayu...

----------

## lazy_bum

Zawsze można wybrać _inny_ komunikator.

Uparliście się wszyscy na to kadu jakby bez niego nie dało się oddychać...

----------

## bartmarian

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Zawsze można wybrać _inny_ komunikator.
> 
> Uparliście się wszyscy na to kadu jakby bez niego nie dało się oddychać...

 

nie żebym się czepiał, ale blisko 90% świata uparło się na system windows  :Wink: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> nie żebym się czepiał, ale blisko 90% świata uparło się na system windows ;-)

 

Założyłem, być może błędnie, że ludzie na tym forum mają bardziej otwarte umysły i szersze spojrzenie na rzeczy związane z komputerami i oprogramowaniem. Zresztą to tak jak z ww. kadu - "90% polaków uparło się na GaduGadu", a jakie ono jest każdy widzi... (-;

EOT.

----------

## bartmarian

trudno więc, mam bardziej zamknięty umysł z dwóch powodów:

- kadu ma fajny firewall (kopete nie ma tak fajnego, inne nie wiem)

- blisko 100 kontaktów (po porządkach, było z 180)

w każdym razie nie będę walczył z wszystkimi, do których rzeczywiście potrzebuję kontaktu, aby zmienili komunikator na inny,

a już nie wiem zupełnie jak np. przekonać* www.action.pl na np jabbera, zamiast sieci g-g

* w zasadzie wiem jak, obroty kilka mln tygodniowo, ale tej kwestii jeszcze nie rozwiązałem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## lukelino

A ja po wielu latach WINdowsa postawiłem pierwszego linuksa w listopadzie, ale szybko mi się znudził bo wyglądał jak lepsza wersja win. Za Gentoo wziąłem się w grudniu. 

Najpierw próbowałem graficznym instalatorem... i efekt był taki, że musiałem odzyskać dane z pozostałych partycji win (przede wszystkim zdjęcia) - udało się.

Wydrukowałem więc handbooka i do dzieła. 

Potem nie do przeskoczenia była instalacja grub'a... Lilo działa.

Po drodze, przy jakiejś okazji, pokazał się kernel panic, ale nie spanikowałem.

Brak mi jeszcze polskich liter na belce (!)  firefoxa.

Nadal nie uruchomiłem kamery internetowej. Głos działa.

Nie mam ikon, ale skróty klawiaturowe działąją.

Nie do końca jeszcze pojąłem temat flag USE, dlatego staram się dodawać je ostrożnie... w package.use.

Poznałem laymana (sławne kadu już działa).

I tak sobie stawiam i dopasowuję system od miesiąca. mam czas... w trakcie kompilacji...

A przy okazji pytania na formu poznałem serwis distrowatch... jako ciekawostka.

----------

## tswiercz

http://www.technonews.pl/Technonews/1,94439,6264350,Kuba__Linux_przeciwko_Ameryce.html

Chyba będzie napływ hiszpańsko języcznych użytkowników   :Wink: 

----------

